# Happy B-Day Crazy1



## wayne.bob (Sep 2, 2008)

well happy birthday to you Crazy1. i hope you have a great day


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2008)

happy birthday robyn!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Robyn, I hope you have a fantastic day!! Squirt sends a kiss!!


----------



## Isa (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-dayyyy Robyn

I wish you all the best and have a super fun day


----------



## Itort (Sep 3, 2008)

Have a happy happy.


----------



## ZippyButter (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birrrrrrrrrrrthday dear Robyn, happy birthday to you. Have a blast day Robyn.

Minh


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2008)

Robyn I hope your day is as special for you, as mine was for me. May yours be filled with laughs, love, and moments to hold close in the days and years to come.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Robyn  I hope you have a great day. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Robyn! Funny how we seem to stay the same age year after year, huh?

Yvonne


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Robyn - enjoy!!


----------



## terryo (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Robyn and many, many, many, many etc......more. Hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Happy Day!!!!!
Hope you get to do whatever your heart desires!
Laura


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 3, 2008)

As I look back over the day and reflect on it I smile. I have had a WONDERFUL day. A day spent with family, my extended forum family here, and good friends. I got licked awake by two lovely four legged kids, sung happy birthday to by coworkers as I entered the building. Had a bunch of patients sing to me, yes Happy Birthday, and was taken out to lunch and dinner by friends, I was stuffed with great Italian food all day long . Family are coming to help set up a room for my torts in a week or so and I have a lunch and dinner date on Sunday planned with friends. I got lots of lovely cards and even a few poems and even had time to work (well maybe just a little), donate blood, whose staff also sang to me, and kept my appointment with my Chiropractor. Who offered to sing but I gently declined the offer. So yes, it was a wonderful day and I would like to thank all of you for helping to make it that much more special.


----------



## Isa (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow Robyn

What a perfect day you had. I am really happy for you


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Robyn!!!!
You are AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 4, 2008)

HAPPY BLATED BIRTHDAY!!! SEE YOU SATURDAY!!


----------

